# Successfully bent iGrill ver 1 probe



## rsnovi (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello All,

I recently purchased a Cookshack Smokette Elite 025 and I already had an iGrill meat thermometer which I liked to use.  The new smoker came with a built in meat probe, but I like the remote monitoring of the iGrill.  Unfortunately the vent hole on the top of the smoker was not large enough to fish the iGrill probe through.  Comparing it to the meat probe that came with the smoker I noticed the iGrill probe was a 90 degree bend and the smoker probe was about a 60 degree bend.

Everything I read said to not bend meat probes, but I thought I would give it a try because otherwise the iGrill was about useless to me without being able to use it with the smoker.  I put a couple of blocks of wood into the vice and clamped down the probe where the wire enters the probe.  I pulled up on it so that it match the bend of the smoker probe.  Tested it and it measured the ambient temp the same os the other iGrill probe.  I bent the other one too and both work fine.  Also I can now snake them through the vent hole.

The only downside is that the probe doesn't clip to the side of the thermometer unit.

Chris


----------

